# Z01 File



## 4x4.kid (Jan 21, 2005)

I have Z01 File..its some kind of a video file. I can't play it using winamp/media player/quicktime/etc.. what software do I need to play the file? that's about it..


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It can be a zipped file that has been split into smaller files, numbering starts at Z01 nd goes upwards. That would indicate you only have part of the original file?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sounds like a zip as kiwiguy sid or a backup file from "Back4Win Backup Archive" that does the same thing.

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=z01


----------

